# camp site in Brittany



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, I'm thinking of going to france for the firs time with my apache 700se anybody know of a good place to go to ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Literally - anywhere!

Just go and explore!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We love a town called Malestroit which is in southern Brittany, it has a nice municipal site by the canal, it is a two minute walk into town where there are cafes and restaurants and every Friday during the summer the mayor has a live band show in the town square, when all the locals come out and enjoy themselves, and there are a few ex pats living in the area too.

cavaqueen


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi philelektra, if your going to brittany and might be passing mont st michel then camping haliotis in pontorson is top drawer. free wi-fi and smart little bar on site, 5 mins walk from the town and a cycle path all the way to the mont st michel (5 miles) all the best seanoo


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Been to Malestroit and its................great plus there is two aires in the town. One about 100mtrs before the campsite the other on the riverside which looked very nice.

John


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I'm off to this site in West Brittany with our Autotrail in August. Never been to the site before but it has a good write up and excellent reviews.

http://www.lanniron.com/index.php/en/Les-jardins-de-Lanniron.html

Anita


----------

